# Popeye treatment?



## xxbenjamminxx

I have aquired a fish from a friend that he doesn't know what to do with. Both eyes are bulging out slightly and he seems to be slightly bloated. He was planning on flushing him so I said why not just give him to me and I will see what I can do with him.

I dont know what his water parameters were in the tank I got him from but have put in my 10g hospital tank, which is ammonia 0 nitrites 0 and nitrates are around 10. I added him with the lights out and dosed with melafix for now and was thinking about turning up the heat to around 84 from the 79 it is at now to see if this helps.

The meds I have here are metro, clout, api general cure, and jungle labs parasite clear. Would any of these work to treat this? I have read that maracyn 1 and 2 are good for this and if this is what I need to get I will try and go out get some tomorrow if I can. I just hated to see the little guy living like this and didnt want him to get flushed as that is just not right.

So any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flippercon

I don't know much about this but please post your results. I have a hybrid ram with pooeye. Hope all goes well .


----------



## DJRansome

If it is just pop-eye clean water alone will have him recovering in a day or two.

If it is bloat with bulging eyes as a symptom, I'd use metronidazole.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

DJRansome said:


> If it is just pop-eye clean water alone will have him recovering in a day or two.
> 
> If it is bloat with bulging eyes as a symptom, I'd use metronidazole.


Thanks! :thumb:

I treated last night with jungle labs parasite clear, and bumped up the heat a little.

Doesnt look any better if at all this morning. Added a few pellets for him and it like he cant see them but looked liked when one got close to him he ate it, so I hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Here is a pic I took from earlier today. Can see how bloated he is, and kinda see his eyes bulging. 
Not too optimistic here but would be nice to see it make a recovery.


----------



## GTZ

Have you witnessed any bowel movements?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

GTZ said:


> Have you witnessed any bowel movements?


Just this morning he had about a 3 to 4 inch piece of real fine white "hair looking" feces trailing him.

He did seem like he was moving around alittle more, but still just as bloated and all that.


----------



## jordanroda

Looks like bloat to me.
Metro & epson salt :thumb:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

jordanroda said:


> Looks like bloat to me.
> Metro & epson salt :thumb:


Yeah, I almost certain it is bloat myself. Is the eye bulging common as a first symptom of bloat? Or is that a case of popeye followed by the bloat?

I did a 75% wc today and treated with Clout today and added 1tblspn per 5 gallons of Epsom Salt. I am planning on continuing the bloat treatment posted on the forum here, but would like to know if there is a point when treatment isnt really plausible? His eyes seem about the same, just as bloated as ever (like 2 times as wide as he should be), but does seem to still move around a little and doesnt really have clamped fins.

I am not giving up just yet but dont want him to sit and suffer if the outcome will be death either way.

Has any one ever saved fish that is already bloated?

Thanks for the input

-Ben


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

So I was watching him for a bit today and seen him try and take something off the bottom like he was trying to eat. Dont think he got anything but was def trying to get something off the bottom.

Also while I was staring at him I noticed what looked to be a little tiny white looking thread coming out of his skin right next to his dorsal fin. Does anyone know what that could be? A worm of some type?

Here is a pic and you can see the white thing sticking up a little bit. Sorry for the pic, but all I have right now is my phone for pictures till I find my camera.










Any help would be great. My first time dealing with anything this serious and would like to do what I can to try and save him within reason.


----------



## DJRansome

Yes fish with bloat can be saved. Bulging eyes are usually a later symptom. With bloat don't look for huge improvement until after treatment is complete. I only used clout once...I have more experience with metronidazole and I'm better at catching it before the eyes bulge now.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Update: Its looking pretty good for this guy! His eyes are almost back to normal, and the swelling has dramatically reduced, especially today! Another thing I seen that I thought was a good sign was he was picking at the piece of driftwood like he was trying to eat something and is actually coming up to the glass when I come up to the tank.

Just wanted to let everyone who help and or cared the good news. Will keep any further progress updated.


----------



## DJRansome

=D>


----------



## Robin

Glad to hear it, Ben.


----------



## Flippercon

Nice to hear the good outcome. Hard work pays off. =D>


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Just had to try seeing if he would eat. Dropped in 3 little nls pellets n he gobbled em up!f =D>


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Did a water change today for the little guy and he is really starting to show his color. Been feeding him VERY lightly today and yesterday. Also notice brown normal looking poo from him this morning, bloating is almost completely gone and eyes look like nothing had happened so am hoping for a full recovery and to be in my main tank swimming with some new fish friends soon.

If he continues to eat normal for another 5 days (making it a week of eating) think it would be ok to put in in the main tank without fear of contaminating the other fish then? He is still kinda skiddish when I open the door and come up to the tank but dont know if that is from having the door shut so he isnt seeing anything moving around him or if it still from being sick?


----------



## jordanroda

Good job =D>
normal poo means he's almost ready to join the crowd :fish:


----------



## DJRansome

Before you add him to the main tank, think about how you can add about 5 other fish at the same time. It would be a shame for him to get picked on as the single new-comer after all he has been through.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

DJRansome said:


> Before you add him to the main tank, think about how you can add about 5 other fish at the same time. It would be a shame for him to get picked on as the single new-comer after all he has been through.


So do you think I should pull some of the existing fish I already have out of there or should I try and find some newcomers to be added with him?

I do have the 6 Dem fry that are growing out and are around 3/4" right now. Was kinda thinking I should keep them separated for a lil while longer to let them get bigger so they have a better chance of getting food when they are fed.


----------

